# My cat's having kittens



## Chasey (Jul 27, 2009)

A while back I got a black cat off a guy I know, her name's Frankenstein. She's completely black with orange eyes and longish fur. I was told she was spayed and vaccinated etc. 

Apparantly she's not spayed because we caught her in the act with the cat from next door. We left it, hoping maybe she hadn't gotten pregnant. But then after four weeks, she started to show, nipples got enlarged, so we took her the vet. There was always the option of spaying her and killing the kittens but I strongly opposed to the idea. 

Provided everything goes smoothly I've already found homes for the kittens - I have a large list of people who I can give them to, so there's no problem with homing them (although I do feel guilty bringing more cats into the world when there's so many without homes).

Either way I really need help with this. We had a cat years ago who had kittens but other than that I have no idea what to do. Help is really appreciated =/

Also, the tomcat we caught her with is a large, longhaired, blue-eyed ginger-and-white tabby. Is anyone here who's good at genetics capable of working out the possiblities of what varieties the kittens will be ? Just out of curiousity

Thanks !


----------



## MyCatRocks1121 (Jul 26, 2009)

My advice look up pregnancy in cats...


----------



## Chasey (Jul 27, 2009)

MyCatRocks1121 said:


> My advice look up pregnancy in cats...



Lol, I have done, but I was hoping I could get some advice from personal, individual experience
Thanks anyway


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, I do not have a lot of experience with birthing cats;p I was a child in 1970 when a cat gave birth in our home, in the mid-70s, I was about 10 when the 2 farmcats had litters (outside) and then an adult in 2004 when I 'rescued' Shadow from outside and she gave birth 10 days later.
I have more experience helping to raise/care for kittens after birth and I've hand-raised a few orphaned litters for the adoption center.

Anyhow...
First, I would give her a nest area. 
In 2004 I used my Master Bathroom. The mamma cat does not need the entire house, as they spend most of their time with their kittens, anyways. I was also unable to let Shadow have the bathroom AND bedroom, because she tried to move her litter under the King size bed and I couldn't have them under there, on the carpet, and unreachable by me...so back to the bathroom everyone went. 
When the kittens grew older, I used a piece of cardboard to keep them in the bathroom and allow Shadow to hop over to the bedroom side for a break. When the kittens could make it over the barrier, they were ready to have the bedroom during the day to play and run around, but at night everyone went back into the bathroom so I could sleep.
Second, the nest itself.
I like to give kitties a "roomy" nest, a box about 2'x2' is great. If you want it to be sturdy and hold up well, you can line the inside sides/bottom with shelf-paper to protect the cardboard from moisture. 2' square is large enough for the Mamma to get in and move around and have enough room to lay down and not be in danger of squishing kittens. 
If she is very calm, the box can have an open top, but if she'd like privacy, you could cut a hole in one side for her to access in/out. Make it large enough so you can see and reach in, and make the lower part of the opening high enough that no kittens can accidentally fall out, until they are old enough to get around well on their own, and if a kitten won't let go of a nipple when she gets up to get out, the bottom edge will gently knock the kitten off and keep it in the nesting-box.
Third, nesting materials.
I like to use towels because they are soft, cushy and absorbent, but kittens claws can get tangled in the towel loops, so I fold the towels up and put them into a pillowcase (just like a pillow, only using towels) and the pillowcase has smooth fabric that the kittens can't catch their claws in.
Fourth, food, water, litterbox.
Using the bathroom, I set the plug in the tub and put the litterbox in there, keeping a small whisk broom/pan nearby to clean up loose litter. Food and water available, but *always* be sure the water dish cannot pose a danger to drowning a kitten who gets adventurous.
Finally, have fun!

heidi =^..^=


----------

